# I call it coarse tall fescue and glysophate it. But what is it really?



## pgm (10 mo ago)

I glysophated large sections of yard last year killing this but some remains. Coarse tall fescue, k31, orchard grass? What is this really? Seems the spots I missed happen to be much browner than the fescue/ryegrass now at the tail end of winter. Not sure if that's dormant or dead but more grows from under to replace it.


----------



## Wakedog (Sep 3, 2021)

I believe it's course tall fescues. Check this post toohttps://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=18359&p=462262&hilit=Coarse+fescue#p462262


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Wakedog said:


> I believe it's course tall fescues. Check this post toohttps://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=18359&p=462262&hilit=Coarse+fescue#p462262


Thank you. Here's to hoping I got most of it and it doesn't reemerge everywhere except where I know I missed it.


----------

